# Our Frog Room Video...



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Here's a link...Sorry I am bad with a video cam!!

YouTube - Playing with new camcorder...Frog/Rhac Room

Mike
Welcome to the home of


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

i jus saw this about 10 minutes ago before you posted this...nice room man, where are the tanks from? are they custom? the tanks im talking about are the ones with the sloped front opening


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks!! Yeah, they're custom, we started building them back in 04 or 05...Designed so that you could fit 3 rows of 3 on a 4' rack!

Mike
Welcome to the home of


----------



## sgvreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Im diggen the slant fronts. Nice set up.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

1. The slant fronts should definitely be popular among breeders!

2. I love all frog multimedia, we need a video thread!


----------



## hyla23 (Apr 27, 2008)

Would you be willing to post the dimensions or the plans for those tanks they are really cool and a great idea. Nice work.


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

wow that's a great frog room... and i agree those tanks are awesome! i'd love to see plans and hear about the costs for making them. it seems like a great design for a rack system.


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Awsome room! Got to agree with everyone else those slant front tanks are super nice.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Just got home from a 10 hour day at the "Real Job" : ) I will post some specs and better pics for you all in the AM!

Mike
Welcome to the home of


----------



## reptile_jones (Apr 18, 2008)

Love the video!!


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Wow, never thought there would be this much interest in tanks! LOL

OK, so the bottoms are 15" X 17" I use 3/16" glass and drill a 1 1/8" hole for a 1/2" bulkhead. I use wide masking tape on all corners to attach the next pieces.









Next I put all of the sides on top of the base piece. I use 1/8" glass for everything else. 









Now you silicone all of the seams and let dry. I usually wait between one and two days...









And that concludes our picture tour!!! The next step is to put the top piece of glass on (I drill two holes for an imaginary misting system I have been putting off since 2005) and silicone those seams. After that has dried, line up the door (I use masking tape on the ends and one in the center). For hinges I use the acrylic one from Josh's Frogs. I take a dremel tool to them and rough up the surface. I then use 5 minute epoxy and pray that I got them on there straight and didn't get any epoxy on the moving part of the hinge! After waiting another day for the hinges to dry I wrap the door in wax paper, run a bead of silicone on the three top sides and close the door so it molds to the silicone and makes it FF proof. Let that dry for a day and you are golden!

I have an invoice with all of the dimensions I am trying to find, as soon as I do I will give you the dimensions for the 7 pieces of glass!!

These aren't cheap to build and VERY time consuming to make. You can buy approx. six 10 gallons for just the cost of the glass (Usually about $60). It doesn't take that much time to actually put them together, just waiting for the stuff to dry! If I missed anything let me know! Also I was off by an inch or so and the middle tank of every shelf is a 1/2" less than the two surrounding it if you are planning to put these on a 4' rack!

Mike
Welcome to the home of


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool, so you don't put any silicone on the edges before you tape it together like in Darryl's tutorial? Only in the seams after it's taped?


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

That is correct, at most it holds about 3" of water in our set ups...I am sure running a bead of silicone then putting the pieces on wouldn't hurt!

Mike
Welcome to the home of


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

What kind of alocasia were you using? I always wanted one that would stay short enough to keep in a smaller sized viv.


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

Very cool frogroom, i love it. I also like those custom made tanks. 

Isn't ventilation a major concern ? How do you deal with it ?


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Awesome video thanks for sharing! And it was really cool to hear all the frogs calling , kinda like they were trying to get thier 15 minutes of fame

And im going to go ahead with the ventilation , They get good amount of air exchange during feeding and daily checks , plus the live plants produce oxygen too . . really nice tanks . . .


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Flesh, try "Black Velvet", I have 3 or 4 types, one in my Ammy tank has a leaf that has to be 15" x 15", it's huge...The Black Velvets stay small!!

We don't put ventilation in any of our tanks except for Pumilio. In CO the humidity is usually in the low 20's. The tanks aren't air tight by any means!! Haven't had a problem yet!


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

so when you're putting the tanks together and you tape all of the corners on are the corners of all of the vertical glass pieces touching? or do you have the sides inside the front and back or vice-versa? (if that makes any sense)


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I think you're asking if the front, back and sides are sitting on top of the bottom piece of glass or outside of it?


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

no i understand that all four sides are set on top of the base... but i can't tell from the pic if he has the four sides meeting at the corners or if they meet on a flat surface.

|=====|
| |
| |
|=====|

or like this:

=====
| |
| |
| |
===== (imagine that the pieces of glass at these junctions are not interlocked but merely just touching each other's corners... and also that the forum would let the right sides be out where they're supposed to be)


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

The smaller front and back pieces sit inside the right and left...I hope that is what you are after...


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

that's exactly what i was looking for, thanks! whenever you post those dimensions i think i'm going to call around the glass shops here


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

If you are willing to pay a little extra to get exactly what will work for you they are sooooooooo worth it!! If you are going to be drilling glass, look for bits on ebay. I think I was paying almost $10 a hole for a glass shop to drill them for me before I got smart and started doing my own! Also make sure the glass shop "Knocks off the edge" so they aren't sharp!


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

AH HA finally found it about 2 feet from the keyboard in with a bunch of "Real Work" stuff...Sorry for the delay guys!!

15" X 17" (Bottom, and the only one I get in 3/16" )

All 1/8" or "Double Strength" 
14 3/4" X 6 1/2" Lower Front
14 3/4" X 14" Back
15" X 10 1/2"
15" X 11"

5 sided piece is (Have the glass shop keep a template for you if you will be making quite a few of these). The angled cut is from the top of the 6.5" and the end of the 11" top.

11" 



6 1/2" 14"


 17"

Hope this helps you all out and have fun with your new project!!

Mike
Welcome to the home of


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Great stuff, and great room.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Would love to see pics of anyone who builds their own, and what "Tweaks" they made to make the original design better!


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

Your custom made tanks made me think of these! I used to work in a candy shop. Cheap ass option maybe? Maybe not quite as ff proof, though. But I'm sure I can work my way around that. These could work as grow up tanks for thumbs maybe.


----------

